# New Cross/Gravel Setup- Will this work?



## SwimCycle09 (Apr 22, 2014)

After reading a few posts about running a 9-speed mtb derailluer to run a larger cassette with 10 speed shimano road shifters I am contemplating running this setup on my cross bike:

Shifters: Ultegra 6700 - (On their way since my left 5600 shifter internals just broke)

FD: Shimano CX70 down pull
RD: Shimano M772 9 speed shadow 
Crankset: FSA Gossamer 46/34 rings- (existing on the bike)
Cassette: Shimano SLX HG81 10 speed 11-32 cassette.
Chain: 10 speed shimano road or Mtn???

I have a few questions about potentially running this:

1) Would this all run together smoothly?

2) Medium or Long Cage derailluer for the M772 9 speed? The chain wrap capacity for the medium cage is rated at 35t. I calculate chain wrap for this setup at 33t. Is 2 teeth enough cushion or would long cage be better?

3) Shimano road or Mtb chain? What are the main differences between the two? any causes for concern in this potential setup?

4) Mtn cassette on cross wheel hubs...any problems here? Wheels are Mavic CXP-22s. 

Any thoughts/insight from anyone running a setup similar to this would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like you've got it figured out. Med cage will be fine. Any shimano/sram/kmc 10 spd chain will work. No problem with the cassette on your hub, the xt cassette has most of the cogs on an aluminum carrier. 

Have fun!


----------



## SwimCycle09 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input! I am tempted to run a mountain chain on this if I decide to run this setup, thinking it might handle the dirt and grit better.


----------

